# Tulog na po



## Seb_K

Guys, 

What does "tulog na po ..." means?

Salamat!


----------



## endl3ss

it means "Already asleep" ......


----------



## Brendela

Yes, just to add on. 

Tulog = sleep  =)


----------



## Seb_K

Ahhh ... 

Thank you!


----------



## endl3ss

No problem...


----------



## Qcumber

Seb_K said:


> tulog na po


*Tulóg ná pô.*
= I now feel drowsy, Sir/Madam/Ma'am/Miss.
One shouldn't confuse
*túlog* = sleep
with
*tulóg* = sleepy, drowsy
As a general rule in Tagalog, the place of the accent is paramount.
*ná* : This particle signals a change in the process, hence my translating it as "now" in this context.
*pô :* This particle expresses deep respect.


----------



## Cracker Jack

*Tulog na po. = Already asleep/in bed*
Inaantok = Drowsy, sleepy.


----------



## Qcumber

Yes, you are right, 
*ináantók *= drowsy, sleepy
*tulóg *= asleep
In the sentence quoted by Seb, the person cannot be asleep, otherwise he/she couldn't possibly answer, hence my misleading translation. Sorry.

Anyway it's *tulóg* not **túlog* "sleep" as somebody wrongly said above. A lot of mistakes are due to the negligence of accents.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Qcumber said:


> Yes, you are right,
> *ináantók *= drowsy, sleepy
> *tulóg *= asleep
> In the sentence quoted by Seb, the person cannot be asleep, otherwise he/she couldn't possibly answer, hence my misleading translation. Sorry.
> 
> Anyway it's *tulóg* not **túlog* "sleep" as somebody wrongly said above. A lot of mistakes are due to the negligence of accents.


 
It can happen. In a phone call, the caller is looking for someone and the one who takes the call can answer ''Tulog na po.''

A person can explain to someone about something that he does not know of when it happened while he was asleep. 

''Nasaan ka ba nung mangyari yun kagabi?''
''Tulog na po.''

Regarding the accent, you are right. But in written communication, we do not use them. It leaves the impression of being pedantic. Although it is not entirely erroneous.

One thing more I wish to add. In colloquial Tagalog, tulog is also used to refer to state of fatty food or animal fat or lard wherein it becomes solid upon being exposed to room temperature for a long time.

''Initin mo na lang yung bulalo, tulog na yun.''


----------



## Qcumber

Cracker Jack said:


> It can happen. In a phone call, the caller is looking for someone and the one who takes the call can answer ''Tulog na po.''


 
Now I get it. Thanks a lot, Cracker Jack. 
Taking all this into account, yes, I can imagine an officer being woken up in the middle of the night by a phone call from his general, getting up with difficulty to answer it, and apologizing by saying: Tulóg ná pô.
In this situation, the English sentence would be in the preterit, not the present: "I was sleeping, Sir / Ma'am."
I noticed one of the many difficuties of Tagalog is finding the proper tense for the translation.


----------

